# Buck Growl????



## miktom (Oct 20, 2006)

Okay, what do you think of this newcall from M.A.D.?
Just another "hook" to catch the hunter?  Or, do you think it's for real.
In 40 plus years of hunting, I don't recall hearing anything like it, but, my hearing went out 30 years ago.
Can't wait til tomorrow, buck luck.
I think the newest call is a "Buck Roar" fro Primos??


----------



## Wetzel (Oct 20, 2006)

Not sure about the buck growl from MAD, but I like the sound of Primos' buck roar.  They probably sound similar, just haven't heard the MAD call yet.  Don't know how the deer will like it, but I think it sounds much better than the grunt call that I've been using the last several years.  I look forward to trying mine out later in the season.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 27, 2006)

Never heard a buck growl myself except on the TV
commercial selling the call !!!
Heard numerous tones of grunts , and the snort wheeze,
but never a buck growl....
Guess I will wait a year or two to see if anyone actually
has any success with them other than the company that
makes them !!!


----------



## Team_Ike (Oct 27, 2006)

My brother bought one this week, if anything happens I'll be sure to post it.


----------



## Booner Killa (Oct 27, 2006)

I had a good friend of mine and experienced hunter use it one day this week. Within an hr of using it, he saw 19 and he said he knew for a fact at least 5 came to the call and 3 of them were bucks. He doesn't know about the rest but he said they came a looking.


----------



## stev (Oct 27, 2006)

Ive been growlin and nuttin yet .I also through some rattlin with a 30 ft rope on the ground.Hasnt worked yet.I know the deer where im huntin are chasing after seeing 2 times


----------



## Flash (Oct 28, 2006)

Booner Killa said:


> I had a good friend of mine and experienced hunter use it one day this week. Within an hr of using it, he saw 19 and he said he knew for a fact at least 5 came to the call and 3 of them were bucks. He doesn't know about the rest but he said they came a looking.



 Do you know anymore about his setup? Was it cold that day? Morning/mid-day/evening?  Thanks


----------



## NUTT (Oct 30, 2006)

I have never heard what this call does but I heard a sound a big buck was making while chasing does yesterday. The sound was murrrrrrr....murrrrrrrrrrr.....grunt grunt ..murrrrrrrrrr. Sounded alot like I have heard a wounded doe make when hit with an arrow. I was freaking out to say the least and couldn't get a shot.


----------



## RWK (Nov 1, 2006)

You want to here a buck growl just tick me off, you will here stuf you never heard before. Groooowwwwllll Rich


----------



## Booner Killa (Nov 1, 2006)

when my friend had the luck with the call, it was morning hunt and I believe it was the opening weekend of gun season. He hunts Hancock and I can't remember the temp. I know it was a pretty morning but I can't remember the specifics of the hunt. He swears the deer were coming to the call though.


----------



## Flash (Nov 2, 2006)

Booner Killa said:


> when my friend had the luck with the call, it was morning hunt and I believe it was the opening weekend of gun season. He hunts Hancock and I can't remember the temp. I know it was a pretty morning but I can't remember the specifics of the hunt. He swears the deer were coming to the call though.



You said earlier that he knew for a fact that a few of them came to the call. Did he see them a ways off the observe them coming in, they ran into his area or how did he know?

Thanks again


----------



## LittleBigDoe12 (Nov 9, 2006)

dont know bout the growl or roar but I called in 5 bucks usind a snort weeze, I just bought a realtree viedo (roadtrips season 2 ) and heard michael wadell do it with his mouth so I copied it and IT WORKS I got a good buck in gun range while bow hunting sunday and get this I grunted snort weezed then he snort weezed backIt was cool. If you havent tried it I sugest you get roadtrips2.


----------



## congo (Nov 22, 2006)

i bought and used the mad growl in ohio for a week. i got several responses up there, but have yet to be convinced that it works as good in georgia. might have something to do with rut timing up there, versus down here tho. i have put the mad call on the table at home now. i am using my 5 year old primos call i paid 3 bucks for at wallyworld now.


----------

